# Flat Irons for Relaxed African American Hair



## Kels823 (Sep 5, 2006)

Okay I *do* see a thread for Flat Irons.. but Im wondering if there are ne African Americans here that could give suggestions for flat irons? Im not really sure if there is a difference but I figured I might as well ask..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (<~~lovin that smilie!!)

TIA.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 5, 2006)

Honestly, you don't need something like a CHI, but if you decide on one---or any one---for that matter, remember to keep the setting low. Heat is a main factor in AA's having brittle, broken-off hair. Once the hair is relaxed, the wave pattern is broken down and the hair is in a weaker state. Much less heat will get you good results. I have a Jilbere Ceramic Flat Iron (from Sally's) and a Hot Tools Ceramic Barrel (I LOVE this iron, got it from a Pro Supply place). Out of 25 settings, I use #3.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 5, 2006)

I use the CHI. I just use Biosilk to coat each section before I put any heat on it and that prevents it from damage. I don't use it everday but my hair has not broken off. Matter of fact, it's gotten longer. Actually my avatar look was done with the CHI. But that was after 4 hours of dancing.


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 5, 2006)

I always use Biosilk before any heat process.  I can't recommend a brand of flat iron, but I do prefer the curling iron looking ones because I am able to get close to the roots (especially when you get closer to a touch up)  Right now I'm using a conair flat (curling) iron.  It works great, but I really want a CHI.....


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh foot.. I was just @ the store and saw Biosilk but wasnt sure if it was a good product for my hair.. Ill grab some tomorrow.  Thx for all the input so far!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 5, 2006)

My vote is also for the Chi.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 5, 2006)

my hairdresser uses the CHI one on my hair to  she's the only one that flat irons my hair.. i don't dare venture into doing it myself


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hmmm.. I was gonna order this one: http://www.folica.com/Solia_Tourmalin_d1690.html (I have short hair so thats why I was gonna get this size). Does neone know about this one? Seems like everyone likes the CHI... 

JunePlum - I actually called my stylist yesterday to ask her which flat iron she uses on my hair but she wasnt in!! I have an appt on the 15th so Ill ask her then, but Ill prolly go ahead and order a CHI today.. the one I have now doesnt have variable settings (yeesh!) so its too hot and burns/drys/damages my hair.. Someone told me that CHI flat irons die quickly.. hmm.. this is confusing!!


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 6, 2006)

Okay Im like a little obssessed w/ flat irons.. heehee..

So I just got off the phone w/ my stylist and she said the ones she uses are Rusk.. she said they are really good but to compare them w/ a few other brands before I spend that money (I think theyre over $100). So Im gonna look @ the Sedu brand, Selia and the Rusk and decide.. Thanks you guys again!! :loveya:


----------



## lara (Sep 8, 2006)

Rusk are good, I use their electricals in my hair styling bag. They're as good as a GHD but at a fraction of the price. I also like Babyliss for things that tend to die a bit quicker (curling tongs, hot rollers).

Just make sure whatever you get has a ceramic plate.


----------



## angeldust (Sep 11, 2006)

At hairshow's we use Paul Brown irons not as costly as Chi's but they're really good for AA hair. You could also try biosilk, I have crazy curly hair &i highly recommend Got2BeMe's straightening serum, i also put a leave in conditioner before straightening. An added benefit to using straightening serums, is that it adds a layer to your hair, to prevent as much damage. I would also recommend that you blowdry your hair as straight as you can (a round barrelbrush is good) and then flatiron so you don't have to put as much heat on it.


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you guys so much.. I went ahead and ordered the Solia.. it has a ceramic plate. Will get some biosilk today. You guys rock!


----------



## Kim. (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a CHI flat iron and get my hair chemically relaxed also (but it's still hard to manage) and the CHI saved me from years of bad hair days. I'm pretty sure the reason why CHI and any flat irons die is because people leave them plugged in the wall (after they've switched it off) which wastes electricity, makes them die faster and is a safety hazard.


----------



## milamonster (Dec 2, 2006)

bumping this thread to hear about the results
and to ask if any of you have natural hair and does it work as well as on relaxed hair? My sister uses the hot tools kind and she's natural too but her hair is straighter and wavier in many parts than mine since i wear mine natural all the time and she wears her s straigthened


----------



## Kim. (Dec 2, 2006)

Straighteners can work well on un-pricessed hair as well as relaxed. They cause less damage on non-processed hair because they haven't been weakened by chemicals.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 11, 2006)

i have unprocessed hair, but its color treated so it suffers some damage, but not much.  I use the CHI flatiron and blowdryer, biosilk, CHI Irongard and I finish with Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmin serum.

it gets my hair superstraight, doesn't break it off, and controls frizz/flyaways.


----------



## lbloom (Jul 30, 2008)

hi there,
i flat ironed my niece's hair this weekend and when she woke up the next day it was like we didn't even iron it.  well, it wasn't quite as curly as usual, but we had to redo it.  any tips on what to apply before ironing?  i put a heat protector on it, but should we use a gel or something??  
thanks.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I use the CHI. I just use Biosilk to coat each section before I put any heat on it and that prevents it from damage. I don't use it everday but my hair has not broken off. Matter of fact, it's gotten longer. Actually my avatar look was done with the CHI. But that was after 4 hours of dancing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not African American, but maybe I can help. The Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium Flat Iron is supposed to work well on your hair type.  

It is a little expensive but well worth the price.  Here is a picture of it with some information:

Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium 1-1/4 Inch Flat Iron Hair Straightener


----------

